#ubuntu-newdocs 2013-12-11
<slickymaster> good night all
<belkinsa> Hey there.
<belkinsa> We got the logging bot now.
<slickymaster> yeah, I saw it listed
<slickymaster> but it's still sot showing in the IRC log site http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jenni> [ Index of / ] - https://j.mp/19CMGDT
<belkinsa> It might take time.
<belkinsa> It updates once in while.
<slickymaster> yeah it takes same time to update it's cache
<slickymaster> its
<slickymaster> but it's all fixed up, now
<belkinsa> slickymaster, who is BlinkinCat again?
<slickymaster> he's Geoff,
<belkinsa> Okay, thanks.
<slickymaster> he's the one who thought of NewDocs in the first place
<belkinsa> I se.e
<belkinsa> And Bunny is L. Tate?
<slickymaster> yeapds
<belkinsa> Okay, thanks you.
<slickymaster> np :)
<belkinsa> Geoff told me via PM that 50% of the team are female.
<slickymaster> yeah, it's me and him versus you and Leigh
<belkinsa> Small world, eh?
<slickymaster> what is the jenni's feature you were complaining about this afternoon that wasn't working?
<slickymaster> how come, small?
<belkinsa> It's just four of us in the team.
<belkinsa> It was the question feature of jenni.
<slickymaster> it's bound to grow
<belkinsa> But that's just for fun.
<belkinsa> Yeah.
<slickymaster> tell me about that feature
<belkinsa> You can ask her a question (yes or no) and she picks randomly.
<belkinsa> jenni: are you jenni?
<slickymaster> what's the command like?
<belkinsa> [16:42] <jenni> belkinsa: Am I?
<belkinsa> Well, you get \my point.
<slickymaster> yeaps
<belkinsa> https://github.com/myano/jenni/wiki
<jenni> [ Home · myano/jenni Wiki · GitHub ] - https://j.mp/hstVJs
<slickymaster> I should have bookmarked that one yesterday
<belkinsa> [16:43] <Unit193> jenni: Haya, baby. ;)
<belkinsa> [16:43] <jenni> Unit193, What do you mean by baby?
<belkinsa> Yeah, same.
<belkinsa> But yano said that most of the features are turned off for this channel
<slickymaster> I remember that
<yano> they are
<slickymaster> hi yano
<yano> the .ask does the random thing
<yano> but if you address her as "jenni: " her AI takes over
<yano> both of which are disabled in here
<slickymaster> ok
<belkinsa> And the spelling correction one is off too, right?
<yano> foo
<yano> s/o/a/
<yano> yes
<belkinsa> Okay, but we are waiting for the netsplit for that to be on.
<belkinsa> Duh, I remember now!
<yano> oh, one moment
<yano> this will be a few moments
<belkinsa> Okay, sorry for forcing you do this on all of your channel that jenni is on
<belkinsa> foo
<belkinsa> s/o/a
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: fao
<belkinsa> W00t!
<belkinsa> jenni: You rock!
<belkinsa> Yano, I mean.
<slickymaster> yes
<yano> :)
<slickymaster> thanks a lot for everythinnj yano
<yano> yup! :)
<belkinsa> Yes.  Thank you.
<belkinsa> Oh, yano. if you live near OSU, you have a cool campus.  It's like a village.
<yano> Ohio State University?
<yano> yea, it's pretty cool
<belkinsa> Yeah.
<belkinsa> I been there only once but only to the stadium for the OSU marching band contest.
<knome> slickymaster, i'm here
<slickymaster> welcomw
<slickymaster> let me ask you something
<slickymaster> is it really necessary to have users with channel ops other the ChanServ itself?
<knome> nope
<knome> if the access rights are set properly, you don't need to keep yourself opped
<slickymaster> belkinsa, ^^
<slickymaster> thanks knome
<knome> no problem
<belkinsa> And they are.
<knome> ping me if you need more help with it, or something else
<slickymaster> anyway just to you get to know this other place
<knome> you can try it
<knome> slickymaster, deop yourself
<slickymaster> õk
<knome> slickymaster, then do /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-newdocs
<knome> or belkinsa
<slickymaster> ok
<knome> if only one of you does that, you'll be able te regain ops if the access rights *aren't* set up properly ;)
<slickymaster> thanks belkinsa, my son was calling me
<belkinsa> Okay.
<slickymaster> I think that finally we're all set
<belkinsa> Sorry for doing that, but I think we don't need to OP all the time
<belkinsa> Thank yoy knome.
<belkinsa> s/yoy/you
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: Thank you knome.
<knome> awwh
<belkinsa> I heart jenni.
<knome> slickymaster, try if you can gain the ops as well.
<slickymaster> yes, knome, I can
<knome> cool
<slickymaster> now back to work :P
#ubuntu-newdocs 2013-12-12
<slickymaster> I'm off
<slickymaster> cy tomorrow belkinsa
<slickymaster> morning all
<belkinsa> Hey there, slickymaster.  Do you know why NewDocs is called that?
<knome> slickymaster, looks like you have auto-opping enabled...
<knome> slickymaster, or?
<knome> :)
<belkinsa> It's is, but I think we need to shut that off.
<belkinsa> And morning to you knome.
<knome> good day
<belkinsa> Also, should this team be added to the teams list @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<knome> belkinsa, slickymaster: you need to change +O to +o
<jenni> [ Teams - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1iZLZOV
<knome> (in the channel access list)
<belkinsa> Okay, thank you
<belkinsa> What is the command
<knome> /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-newdocs belkinsa -O
<knome> /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-newdocs slickymaster -O
<knome> (you have +o already)
<belkinsa> What is the differnce between voice and OP?
<belkinsa> s/differnce/difference
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: What is the difference between voice and OP?
<knome> belkinsa, voice only allows you to talk if the channel is +m
<knome> belkinsa, no opping rights.
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<knome> though you probably rather want to +q people who you *don't* want to speak
<belkinsa> Yeah, but that's no one yet.
<knome> heh, sure
<knome> trolls and such need +q
<knome> (ops of the channel can still see what they're posting btw)
<knome> and if they keep going, you probably should just kick/ban them.
<belkinsa> Yeah, I know.
<slickymaster> afternoon belkinsa
<belkinsa> Afternoon, my computer crashed.
<slickymaster> it's up now, I assume
<belkinsa> It is,
<belkinsa> and that means I need to get working on what I need to do.
<slickymaster> so, belkinsa, I'm not being able to /msg ChanServ OP #ubuntu-doc -o slickymaster
<belkinsa> newdocs not doc
<belkinsa> And it's -O
<slickymaster> exactly :P
<slickymaster> dumb and lazy me
<slickymaster> that happens when you use the tab feature without looking
<belkinsa> I'm planning to write a short list of commands to make this easier.
<belkinsa> I can make a copy for you , if you want.
<slickymaster> ?!
<slickymaster> apparently I'm not online
<slickymaster> [15:18] *ChanServ* OP #ubuntu-newdocs -o slickymaster [15:18] -ChanServ- o slickymaster is not online.
<slickymaster> WTH
<belkinsa> Weird.
<belkinsa> Weird
<belkinsa> Did it on me.
<slickymaster> wait a sec
<belkinsa> Are the flags wrong?
<slickymaster> still getting the same
<slickymaster> [15:22] *ChanServ* OP #ubuntu-newdocs -o slickymaster [15:22] -ChanServ- o slickymaster is not online.
<belkinsa> Yeah
<belkinsa> It's the o, I think.
<belkinsa> knome: ping
<slickymaster> I'll poke knome later about it
<slickymaster> you were saying that you better start working on...
<belkinsa> Yeah, and I should.
<slickymaster> on what, NewDocs?
<belkinsa> No, I need sort out what I have in my Ubuntu folder on my computer and place all of the text/doc files into my CherryTree notebook for Ubuntu.  Plus, I have a resume to write and an application.
<slickymaster> that's what I call a plate full :)
<belkinsa> foo
<belkinsa> s/o/a
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: fao
<belkinsa> Okay, just checking for some reason.
<slickymaster> yeah
<belkinsa> Ubuntu Forums ‏@ubuntuforums 2m
<belkinsa> We've hit 2,000,000 threads on the forum. Amazing! Thank you all :-) pic.twitter.com/GfIHLwapZe
<slickymaster> yes, that's a huge pile of threads ;)
<belkinsa> I think I forum that I am the most has more than that, but they started much earlier.
<belkinsa> http://gdb.armageddon.org/ 39K topics
<jenni> [ Armageddon General Discussion Board - Index ] - https://j.mp/19EASRJ
<belkinsa> s/39/32
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: http://gdb.armageddon.org/ 32K topics
<knome> slickymaster, belkinsa: pong?
<belkinsa> slickymaster will explain the issue.
<slickymaster> hein?
<slickymaster> what issue belkinsa ?
<slickymaster> oh wait
<knome> where's my phone?
<slickymaster> I remember now. knome I'm unable to /msg ChanServ #ubuntu-newdocs -o slickymaster
<slickymaster> always get a error message stating that slickymaster is not online
<knome> /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-newdocs slickymaster -O
<slickymaster> dumb me
<slickymaster> :P
<knome> do that once
<slickymaster> tks
<knome> then just do the regular op command when you need ops
<slickymaster> knome: still getting the same
<slickymaster> [16:29] *ChanServ* OP #ubuntu-newdocs slickymaster -O [16:29] -ChanServ- slickymaster -O is not online.
<belkinsa> It's the -O part, it seems.
 * knome facepalm
<knome> /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-newdocs slickymaster -O
<belkinsa> Yes!  flags is what it is
<slickymaster> yeaps, thanks knome
<knome> :)
<slickymaster> and belkinsa
<belkinsa> I have copied and pasted that in my notebook.
<belkinsa> Er, my CherryTree one.
<slickymaster> well done belkinsa
<belkinsa> :)
<belkinsa> http://www.giuspen.com/cherrytree/
<jenni> [ cherrytree « giuspen ] - https://j.mp/19EInrM
<BlinkinCat> Hi all
<slickymaster> hey BlinkinCat
<knome> slickymaster, you still have +O ;)
<BlinkinCat> Good evening slickymaster
<slickymaster> knome, how come?!
<slickymaster> good night BlinkinCat
<slickymaster> how did your medical meetings went, BlinkinCat ?
<BlinkinCat> I have been told to take it easy!
<slickymaster> anything to be worried about?
<slickymaster> knome, what about now?
<BlinkinCat> Trouble is I am getting old
<slickymaster> your body might be aging but IMO you still have a young man's mind
<BlinkinCat> Thanks for all of your help knome
<slickymaster> access #ubuntu-newdocs list
<BlinkinCat> I'd like to think so
<knome> BlinkinCat, no problem
#ubuntu-newdocs 2013-12-13
<belkinsa> Hey there BlinkinCat.
<slickymaster> hi belkinsa
<slickymaster> I think is off
<belkinsa> Who is off?
<belkinsa> BlinkinCat?
<slickymaster> BlinkinCat
<belkinsa> Okay.
<slickymaster> :)
<BlinkinCat> Hi belkinsa  I was somehere else :) How are you?
<slickymaster> hey, you're still around after all
<BlinkinCat> Yep
<slickymaster> BlinkinCat, if you want to take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/slickymaster/LinksMergeSandbox
<jenni> [ slickymaster/LinksMergeSandbox - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1bJ0CAx
<BlinkinCat> slickymaster: you did all that?
<slickymaster> just finishing it
<BlinkinCat> Will you be putting it into NewDocs?
<slickymaster> No, the idea now is to get this list thoroughly analyzed to make a complete clean of the community help wiki to get ride of outdated contents, duplicated content pages and pages not found
<slickymaster> one of the pages that served as a source to this listing is right from NewDocs, the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Links page
<jenni> [ Links - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/1bJ1yVy
<BlinkinCat> It's about time I guess - This was needed to be done!
<slickymaster> it's a work in progress that me and knome are undertaking
<BlinkinCat> You'll be going crosseyed :)
<slickymaster> tell me about it
<slickymaster> I've been doing since last monday and sometimes I feel like my eyes are going ballistic
<BlinkinCat> I bet :::)
<slickymaster> it's just another side-project ;)
<BlinkinCat> JUST anothe :)
<slickymaster> I like to help and this the way I found to give a little back to the awesome *buntu and linux community
<BlinkinCat> While you are busy there, Buntu Bunny and myself are seen more in NewDocs!
<slickymaster> well, I believe that out of this work, there will be a huge repercussion in NewDocs quality
<slickymaster> in a sense I'm also working on NewDocs
<slickymaster> indirectly
<BlinkinCat> But not seen as much - behind the scenes
<slickymaster> I don't mind
<BlinkinCat> That't good
<BlinkinCat> Are you stll here belkinsa ?
<BlinkinCat> belkinsa: is seen a lot more on the wiki thread too
<BlinkinCat> I think the face-page on NewDocs is about as far as it can go without being cluttered
<knome> i think it still needs some cleanup ;)
<knome> but that's a start.
<BlinkinCat> You have sure been a huge help knome :)
<knome> heh, again, no problem
<knome> but i'm off to bed
<knome> good night
<BlinkinCat> good night knome
<BlinkinCat> I thought our time differance was 11 hours slickymaster - what time is it there?
<slickymaster> I think that the time difference is 12 hours
<slickymaster> over here is 00:54 of december, 13th
<BlinkinCat> It's just on midday here
<belkinsa> 7:55 PM here.
<BlinkinCat> It is 12 the lol
<belkinsa> And yeah, I need to start helping you guys.
<BlinkinCat> so 4 there - must remember that
<BlinkinCat> Plenty of time belkinsa
<belkinsa> I know.
<belkinsa> At least, it's winter break for me but I still am working part time.
<slickymaster> we have to find a way to convince Bashing-om, tgalati4 and some others of the regulars on the wiki thread to join the LP team
<belkinsa> Agreed.
<slickymaster> BlinkinCat, belkinsa ^^
<BlinkinCat> Agreed for me too
<BlinkinCat> Bashing-om for one keeps very busy on the forum
<belkinsa> Oh, BlinkinCat, thank you for your welcome PM/
<slickymaster> now that I'm not so assiduous on the forum maybe one of you could approach them via PM poping the question
<BlinkinCat> It was my confession lol
<slickymaster> they both have a tremendous amount of knowledge and would turn out to be also a good PR move
<belkinsa> belkinsa = Mechafish on UF.  Mechafish is my old UF account that is now tied with belkinsa.
<belkinsa> But you knew that, BlinkinCat.
<BlinkinCat> The PR move would be right
<BlinkinCat> Yes belkinsa
<belkinsa> PR?
<slickymaster> public relations
<belkinsa> Ah.
<BlinkinCat> Public Relations
<belkinsa> https://twitter.com/AmazingColleges/status/411261860844154880/photo/1 :D
<jenni> [ Twitter / AmazingColleges: University of Cincinnati ... ] - https://j.mp/1bJ53LO
<slickymaster> BlinkinCat, maybe you and Buntu Bunny can came up with some sort of a post in the thread
<slickymaster> you could discuss it with her
<slickymaster> or you belkinsa
<belkinsa> Or all of us.
<BlinkinCat> As I said in my PM to you belkinsa I think it is great that 50% of the present team are women
<belkinsa> Yeah, we are quite underrated...but to me, gender doesn't matter online.
<belkinsa> I'm also a part of Ubuntu-Women.
<slickymaster> of course, i mentioned you guys because lately I haven't been around the forum so much
<belkinsa> Okay.
<BlinkinCat> I personally think that BB would have more of an influence than me
<slickymaster> I'll write something tomorrow in the mailing list
<slickymaster> but I really must sleep now, I'l be up again in about 5 hours
<slickymaster> cy tomorrow guys
<belkinsa> Night.
<BlinkinCat> Good night slickymaster  sleep well :)
<slickymaster> :=
<slickymaster> :)
<BlinkinCat> What does your work consist of belkinsa ?
<belkinsa> I push carts at a store, but I'm working on getting something better at the same store.  Maybe work in the Photo department.
<BlinkinCat> That sounds interesting
<belkinsa> Heh, I'm too old for that job though....it's a high schooler job and a male job.
<BlinkinCat> give it a go just the same
<BlinkinCat> What is the employment situation generally in your area belkinsa ?
<belkinsa> Hard to say.
<belkinsa> But I know that my major will allow me get a job after school since my major deals with  a clinical year.
<belkinsa> And that link that I posted is the school that I go too.
<belkinsa> s/too/to
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: And that link that I posted is the school that I go to.
<BlinkinCat> It sure looks amazing :)
<belkinsa> Thanks, but our main campus is in the inner city of Cincinasty...not fun.
<belkinsa> s/Cincinasty/Cincinnati
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: Thanks, but our main campus is in the inner city of Cincinnati...not fun.
<BlinkinCat> nasty eh ?
<belkinsa> Yup.
<BlinkinCat> How are you enjoying NewDocs sofar belkinsa ?
<belkinsa> I'm enjoying them.  It's a better system than just having a mess to look for what you need.
<BlinkinCat> Hopefully it will progress a lot further yet
 * belkinsa nods
<BlinkinCat> I've been trying to think up those pages that can be crossrefenced
<BlinkinCat> cross refrenced *
<BlinkinCat> still got it wrong lol
<belkinsa> It's cool.
<belkinsa>  Knew what you meany
<belkinsa> s/meany/meant
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say:  Knew what you meant
<BlinkinCat> I guessed that one OK :)
<BlinkinCat> Do you keep your eye on the forum belkinsa ?
<BlinkinCat> Some of the guys there  deserve a medal - chilli555, oldfred and Bashing-om for example
<BlinkinCat> Must be off too
<slickymaster> morning all
<slickymaster> !pt
<ubot5> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<slickymaster> !pt | slickymaster
<ubot5> slickymaster, please see my private message
